# mass gainer



## olliec769 (Feb 5, 2010)

Just started making my own mass gainer

2 scoops of SN chocolate protein

100g fine oats

1 banana

teaspoon of peanut butter

and a dash of olive oil

got the idea from a lad at the gym. is there anything i could add or take away? and how many should i have aday?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't particualy want a mass gain but I sometime blend up banana yogert eggs with my protein.....


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

My weight gainer shake is made with

40g whey protein banana flav(mp)

80g fine oats (mp)

1 banana frozen

1 large apple

blended with 400mls semi skimmed milk

To add more cals you could add things like PB, yogurt, low fat ice cream or 1tbs olive oil or flax seed oil.I drink it twice a day, mid morning, mid arvo and sometimes at night. This year I will be experimenting with different fruit to come up with the best tasting shake, it will probably be based on strawberries soon as there out.

imo making your own is a lot cheaper and you can make it up to what you like best. A good idea is to get a smoothie book from the library, there's loads in there and all you have to do is just add whey protein to the ingredients


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

olliec769 said:


> Just started making my own mass gainer
> 
> 2 scoops of SN chocolate protein
> 
> ...


sounds good mate, i bet its a thick shake?


----------



## olliec769 (Feb 5, 2010)

cheers lads, having three on training days and two on rest days. Got toffee protein now and its gorgeous, and yeah its very thick.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

olliec769 said:


> Just started making my own mass gainer
> 
> 2 scoops of SN chocolate protein
> 
> ...


It's a good shake mate but only if you're blessed with a fast metabolism and good insulin sensitivity. Does this apply to you?


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

I use boditronics mass attack in milk, toffee tastes unbelivable.


----------



## MR_T (Mar 28, 2010)

i use mutant mass: 1015 cal 52g protein and 170g carbs each shake, strawberry banana creme :thumb: yummy, but i also do my own i use fullfat milk (more milk for a less thick shake), dried milk powder and ready break it has vits and mins in thier so ready to go just bang some nesquik in thier too for the flavour or some fruit calories about 400+ protein around 40 not sure bout the carbs :/ also cashew nuts are gd snacks

go on a seefood diet:thumbup1:

see food eat food:rolleyes:


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

170g carbs is alot to take in one serv with most if not all of it sugars, that would encourage fat gain unless your a hardgainer.


----------



## MR_T (Mar 28, 2010)

Iceman™ said:


> 170g carbs is alot to take in one serv with most if not all of it sugars, that would encourage fat gain unless your a hardgainer.


yep im a hard gainerlol not sure if its all sugars but its helped me alot! it does make u feel abit bloated after tho:/ but tht goes away ive put on around 8-10 pounds in the last month using it so id say its working:thumb:


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

8-10 lbs is alot to put on in 1 month mate, most is prob fat. I would aim for about 1lb a week max mate, any more and alot would be fat.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are happy with results keep it up.

Sounds tasty.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

MR_T said:


> yep im a hard gainerlol not sure if its all sugars but its helped me alot! it does make u feel abit bloated after tho:/ but tht goes away ive put on around 8-10 pounds in the last month using it so id say its working:thumb:


Sound like great shakes to make mate, there the way to go, I love gaining fatass rather than leanmass and looking like a big bloater anyday of the week.


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

Its just harder when you come to cut, up to you, its really silly to be gaining 8 lbs

+ a month constantly, not even half will be muscle.


----------



## MR_T (Mar 28, 2010)

andysutils said:


> Sound like great shakes to make mate, there the way to go, I love gaining fatass rather than leanmass and looking like a big bloater anyday of the week.


  realy you should be hittin the treadmills then m8y:thumbup1:

sarcasms a nasty trait to have


----------



## MR_T (Mar 28, 2010)

Iceman™ said:


> Its just harder when you come to cut, up to you, its really silly to be gaining 8 lbs
> 
> + a month constantly, not even half will be muscle.


see what u mean about the cutting but i am very active i have a very manual job too so its always being burnt off its goin great for me neway:thumbup1:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

dont think it matters as long as your gaining and your happy, I make a similiar shake using MP's chocolate mint protein, oats and olive oil and it tastes like a bloody aero lol sometimes add a bit of ice cream for a cheat meal and it has to be the nicest tasting shake ive ever had


----------



## MR_T (Mar 28, 2010)

BADASSMASS said:


> dont think it matters as long as your gaining and your happy, I make a similiar shake using MP's chocolate mint protein, oats and olive oil and it tastes like a bloody aero lol sometimes add a bit of ice cream for a cheat meal and it has to be the nicest tasting shake ive ever had


i might have to give that a go pal sounds yummy:laugh:


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

MR_T said:


> see what u mean about the cutting but i am very active i have a very manual job too so its always being burnt off its goin great for me neway:thumbup1:


Your obviously not burning too much mate if your gaining 8 lbs a month. Somethings not right. Are you a newbie?

8lbs a month, is 2 lbs a week, anyone who has a decent bit of training under their belt will tell you any more than 1lb per week is not the way to go.


----------



## MR_T (Mar 28, 2010)

Iceman™ said:


> Your obviously not burning too much mate if your gaining 8 lbs a month. Somethings not right. Are you a newbie?
> 
> 8lbs a month, is 2 lbs a week, anyone who has a decent bit of training under their belt will tell you any more than 1lb per week is not the way to go.


well to be exact it was 38 days so thts bout 5 weeks n tht was last time i weighed myself , not exactly a newbie just started training again about 2 months ago, it myt of been because i werent doin my full routine at the time i weighed myself was onli half arsing it:rolleyes: i can still see my abs obliques n that so its not like im a hamster storing food lol:laugh:


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

MR_T said:


> well to be exact it was 38 days so thts bout 5 weeks n tht was last time i weighed myself , not exactly a newbie just started training again about 2 months ago, it myt of been because i werent doin my full routine at the time i weighed myself was onli half arsing it:rolleyes: i can still see my abs obliques n that so its not like im a hamster storing food lol:laugh:


You see when your a newbie you gain quick, not sure if your still in the process of gaining quick or not as your 2 months in, well its not 8 lbs of muscle youve put on, so the fat youve added would of went somewhere mate.

You can fire away, but the youll soon see the fat flying on if you continue gaining so much in a short period of time like your doing. Even with 1lb a week your prob put a tiny bit of fat on, nothing noticible but at 2 lbs a week, thats ridiculous.


----------



## MR_T (Mar 28, 2010)

Iceman™ said:


> You see when your a newbie you gain quick, not sure if your still in the process of gaining quick or not as your 2 months in, well its not 8 lbs of muscle youve put on, so the fat youve added would of went somewhere mate.
> 
> You can fire away, but the youll soon see the fat flying on if you continue gaining so much in a short period of time like your doing. Even with 1lb a week your prob put a tiny bit of fat on, nothing noticible but at 2 lbs a week, thats ridiculous.


it was bout a month ago i weighed myself so:/, yer i have gained fat too im 6ft tall and wen i did weigh myself it was 12st 10lb i'll lay off some of the carbs and cals then concentrate more on protein


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

MR_T said:


> it was bout a month ago i weighed myself so:/, yer i have gained fat too im 6ft tall and wen i did weigh myself it was 12st 10lb i'll lay off some of the carbs and cals then concentrate more on protein


Yeah looks like you may be eating way over maintenance and loads of carbs maybe too, so good idea to drop the carbs abit and replace it with protein.


----------

